# Anyone here changed the dashpod themselves?- EDIT I have!



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

UPDATE: I have posted the procedure I went through to get my new clocks working with my car is posted here:

http://www.bigmassive.co.uk/blog/2009/0 ... ey-coding/

Apologies if you were expecting a really long winded and difficult procedure, it really was that simple 

I have posted some more information (inc a PDF guide to removing the dashpod) here:

http://www.bigmassive.co.uk/blog/category/cars/audi-tt/

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

With my dashpod oil pressure display issue still on going (I've cut the wire from the pressure switch behind dash and earthed - pressure warning is still intermittent meaning something in the dashpod is amiss) I'm thinking of getting a second hand dashpod and coding it to my car.

I believe VAG-COM can code the dashpod to the car if you have the PIN/SKC code.

You can get the PIN/SKC using a VAG-tacho cable and software (also adjust odometer mileage using this tool).

A replica VAG tacho cable and software is pretty cheap on ebay.

Has anyone actually done this and was it as straight forward as it seems:

1) grab the pin/SKC from current dashpod with vag tacho
2) swap dashpod
3) code new dashpod to car with vag com
4) adjust mileage of dashpod to same as the old one with vag tacho


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

Aha, looks like it may be simpler for me:



> Somewhere in 2001, the TT got fitted with VAG's Immobilizer III technology. Immobilizer III requires that the ECU, cluster and key have an identical code programmed into them for the car to start. Up until '01, TT's came with Immobilizer II which only requires the key and ECU to match. Obviously, switching in a new cluster will give you a different code. Usually, you can determine if you have Immo III by turning the key to accessory power and seeing if you get a little key icon on the gauge face. Sure fire way to determine whether you have it or not is to remove the cluster itself and see if the car starts.


From: http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/2008/02/n ... uster.html

So I may be able to just swap in a used cluster from a 1999/2000 car and would just need to correct mileage display using vag tacho. Just need to find a working dashpod from a 99-00 car now......


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

It gets better, my luck is in today.

I've just found a plastic thing attached to the "workshop" key, with a scratch off panel - like this but clear plastic:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/images/key_tags.jpg



> We do not know of any way to retrieve an SKC for VW/Audi/SEAT/Skoda vehicles other than getting it from an official dealership. Prior to 2002, some vehicles were delivered with a scratch-off panel on a plastic tag that contained the 4 digit PIN code.


From http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_4.html#skc

Lucky! I scratched the panel and there is my SKC code, so i presume I can just follw this procedure to get any second hand clocks mileage correct:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/I ... pping.html

EDIT: Thsi PIN code turned out to be incorrect anyway as the car had had replacement clocks in the past.


----------



## Stats (Oct 26, 2007)

was8v said:


> Aha, looks like it may be simpler for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't want to jinx it for you but my 2000 Roadster has Immobiliser III. (Hopefully, might just be an Aussie spec thing??)

I found out the hard way when I tried to replace the Dashpod. Got hold of a working 2002 unit at a good price. The service team at my Audi dealer are a great bunch and tried everything they could. The 'new' pod checked out fine on their diagnostics but would not 'mate' with my car. They even had Audi AG 'online' from Germany trying to sort it! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

From what I have read, Dashpods have sometimes seen had spec changes during production runs. So it is possible that a late 2001 pod (say) will not mate with a TT from earlier that year. Despite the cars coming from the same run the pods will have different Part Numbers AFAIK. Was advised it's best to try for a replacement with exactly the same Part Number. :?

Failing that, you could try & retain the option of returning it to the seller if it won't work.

Good luck


----------



## nimaaltt (Mar 27, 2008)

hey mate dunno if this helps but i had my dashpod changed couple of weeks back and i was able to watch the process of fitting! i was asking the tech guy a few general questions..... i remembered him saying that once a dashpod has been coded to the car you cant code it to another!!


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

I got lucky with the clocks after I got over the shock of Audi quoting £791 inc VAT for a replacement.

I spied on ebay a breaker selling a a set of clocks with the same part number on buy it now for £38 delivered (normally on ebay they go £100+). Seller name was GERMANSPARES3 and can be emailed on [email protected]

I also bought a VAG-TACHO cable and software that claimed to be able to retrieve old style 4-digit PIN codes from clocks and adjust mileages. This is the VAG TACHO cable I bought: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0448114231

I already had VAG-COM 3.11 and cable and software which I used in the past for reading fault codes and it can be used to recode the immobiliser parts when you have the 4 digit PIN or a 7 digit SKC. I got this from ebay too, a few years ago.

When I received my new clocks they looked like brand new, and when I plugged them in the mileage was 0 - I suspect they were brand new, no idea what the story is there. I then retrieved the 4 digit PIN from them using the VAG-TACHO cable and program, choosing "Magnetti Marelli Audi M73 V2" as my ECU.

I could then follow this procedure:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/I ... pping.html

At step 12 I used the 4 digit PIN (eg 1234), adding a leading 0 (making 01234).

This worked perfectly including adding my keys in to the system and setting my original mileage.

The car is now fixed at last


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Excellent News, Matey... I had mine replaced Free of charge a month ago (and i didn't have full service history) but the reason i'm posting here is so that i can find this page again (if i ever need it) 

Obviously this wouldn't be a problem if any of us ever get privilages to start the MK1 knowledge base like the Mk2's Have :roll:


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> but the reason i'm posting here is so that i can find this page again (if i ever need it)


Me too :lol:


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe I should write a how-to guide with pictures and then it can be a sticky?

Its really not very difficult, certainly not "dealer only" as most people think. Theres lots of people on UKMKIVs forum that have used different combinations of clocks (its common to upgrade Golfs to highline or Bora Sport clocks), and the procedure for the TT is the same.

It will become much more common as Audi stops dishing out free dashpods......


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

foxie said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > but the reason i'm posting here is so that i can find this page again (if i ever need it)
> ...


And me....Had a couple of dtc's recently that relate to the dashpod :?


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

yes get a full guide up with pic's if possable

would be great info for lots of owners as there clocks start to brake!


----------



## facefirst (Dec 15, 2008)

This is great stuff - out of interest, what would you say the total cost to you was? I've been quoted about £700 to do mine, but I hear there is a firm that will rebuild yours for £250 and this includes a 3 year warranty.


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

facefirst said:


> This is great stuff - out of interest, what would you say the total cost to you was? I've been quoted about £700 to do mine, but I hear there is a firm that will rebuild yours for £250 and this includes a 3 year warranty.


My old cluster was sent to such a firm, who tested the unit and declared it working fine and charged me. YMMV.

Costs:
£38 replacement used cluster from ebay. I got lucky, usually around £100 I had offers from 247spares for around that
£24 Ebay VAG TACHO wire and software
£20 Ebay VAG COM wire and software (had this anyway)
$99 USD VAG COM license from ross tech for full version to do adapatations
£?? Laptop (had this anyway)

Thats it. Better than £793 at Audi then, infact not much more than 1 hours labour at Audi at £90-odd.


----------



## facefirst (Dec 15, 2008)

OK, next question...

...seeing as you have all the gear - how much would YOU charge to make the swap?

Good work!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Do/can any of the Independent garages and/or Premier Site Sponsors that we entrust our TTs to, do this :?:


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

facefirst said:


> ...seeing as you have all the gear - how much would YOU charge to make the swap?


Fixing my car is my hobby, not a business! I am nowhere near experienced enough with different combinations of clocks and cars to be able to promise to get everyone up and running.

That said if anyone in the North West wants to come to Lancaster we can have a go with the tools I have in exchange for a couple of pints.



HighTT said:


> Do/can any of the Independent garages and/or Premier Site Sponsors that we entrust our TTs to, do this :?:


Quite a few specialists will do this, if they can code keys they can do this. Some will want you to pay Audi for the SKC code but will do the coding themselves. Search UKMKIVs forum for experiences.

VAGTACHO has a dodgy reputation for some reason and can apparently be a bit flaky, this is perhaps why specialists would prefer to do it it properly then they know its going to work, rather than faff around with unofficial methods. That said, it worked fine for me.

No one in my area could do it and I like to mess with these things, hence why I attempted it myself.


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

Stats said:


> Don't want to jinx it for you but my 2000 Roadster has Immobiliser III. (Hopefully, might just be an Aussie spec thing??)
> 
> I found out the hard way when I tried to replace the Dashpod. Got hold of a working 2002 unit at a good price. The service team at my Audi dealer are a great bunch and tried everything they could. The 'new' pod checked out fine on their diagnostics but would not 'mate' with my car. They even had Audi AG 'online' from Germany trying to sort it! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> From what I have read, Dashpods have sometimes seen had spec changes during production runs. So it is possible that a late 2001 pod (say) will not mate with a TT from earlier that year. Despite the cars coming from the same run the pods will have different Part Numbers AFAIK. Was advised it's best to try for a replacement with exactly the same Part Number. :?


Yes apparently an IMMO III cluster will work with an IMMO II car but not vice versa.

How to tell what you have: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/immobilizer.html


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

was8v said:


> Maybe I should write a how-to guide with pictures and then it can be a sticky?
> 
> Its really not very difficult, certainly not "dealer only" as most people think. Theres lots of people on UKMKIVs forum that have used different combinations of clocks (its common to upgrade Golfs to highline or Bora Sport clocks), and the procedure for the TT is the same.
> 
> It will become much more common as Audi stops dishing out free dashpods......


Deffo do that matey if you can, That'd be really helpful !! Like i said mine has just been done FOC (without service history) but it's always handy to have, didn't realise you were northwest !! perhaps if mine ever fails i'll be calling on your help... Like you i do bits, and must admit the things I work on on my own car i wouldn't want to do on someone elses i didn't know.. but as long as the understanding is there that it MAY NOT WORK.. then nothing ventured nothing gained...

oh and if your about and fancy a meet with us NW'rs we have a gathering on sat http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=147602

Thanks again for this write up... it's probably the most important write up on the TT forum with the dashpods being the way they are !!!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

was8v said:


> Maybe I should write a how-to guide with pictures and then it can be a sticky?
> 
> .


definately


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

Right I have posted the procedure I went through to get my new clocks working with my car is posted here:

http://www.bigmassive.co.uk/blog/2009/0 ... ey-coding/

Apologies if you were expecting a really long winded and difficult procedure, it really was that simple 

I have posted some more information (inc a PDF guide to removing the dashpod) here:

http://www.bigmassive.co.uk/blog/category/cars/audi-tt/


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> It will become much more common as Audi stops dishing out free dashpods
> Deffo do that matey if you can, That'd be really helpful !! Like i said mine has just been done FOC (without service history) but it's always handy to have, didn't realise you were northwest !! perhaps if mine ever fails i'll be calling on your help... Like you i do bits, and must admit the things I work on on my own car i wouldn't want to do on someone elses i didn't know.. but as long as the understanding is there that it MAY NOT WORK.. then nothing ventured nothing gained...
> 
> oh and if your about and fancy a meet with us NW'rs we have a gathering on sat http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=147602......


Thanks again for this write up... it's probably the most important write up on the TT forum with the dashpods being the way they are !!![/quote]

How did you get your`s done FOC without service hostory???????

Please tell

Daz


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i'd been going to the dealers for a few weeks... just for bits and bats, clips.. sensors, ect... so they must have got used to my face... sweet talked a lovely girl at the desk a few times and then when my dashpod went... i was straight round to the dealer and she called the head of servicing over... dunno if he thought i was a good customer, or if he thought she knew me... but he ordered the part straight away... i still wasn't convinced till said lovely blonde assistant phoned and asked me to head down... i bought a new key at the time too... so i guess i got it free because i was on there system for ordering parts.(name address, reg ect).. as i'm sure my chat up lines aren't that good. HA HA HA :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gray2206 (Aug 16, 2013)

Does anyone know if the vag tacho cable is the same as the cable used for vag com?


----------



## dr770 (Apr 8, 2015)

was8v said:


> UPDATE: I have posted the procedure I went through to get my new clocks working with my car is posted here:
> 
> http://www.bigmassive.co.uk/blog/2009/0 ... ey-coding/
> 
> ...


Hello I am having very big problem swapping my tacho . unfortunately I can not reach the above link . Can anybody help me. The immo in not working in cold weather and I can not start the engine.


----------



## matt2012 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi,

Have you had a look at my post from when I changed my dashpod
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=252472&p=2180113#p2180113


----------

